# 7D - Wait or buy?



## acaurora (Feb 28, 2012)

So I currently have an aging Canon XSi that I use for sports photography. Don't get me wrong, coupled with my 70-200 f/2.8 L II, I get great photos primarily because of the lens. There are times though that the slow framerate, especially in RAW, makes me miss certain moments that I want to take pictures of during the sports. And thus I am considering getting a 7D. But, should I wait for Canon to update with a 7D Mk II / 8D ? Does anyone know if that is going to happen anytime soon? I have a 7D kit sitting in my Adorama cart with the S1234567 coupon code... just waiting for my "Submit Order" to happen... I just want to make sure that I will not regret it when Canon announces a new replacement in only a few months time. I am looking to get a new camera body within the next few months, before summer.


----------



## LuCoOc (Feb 28, 2012)

I was in the same position in November and finally pulled the trigger - comming from a Rebel XS/1000D. It is an excellent camera and will be an excellent camera even when a 7D II is announced. I expect the upgrade to be minor. View-finder and fps will probably stay the same as well as build quality and AF. Canon definitely have to upgrade the sensor and processor.
Image quality will be an upgrade from your current camera. For me the better IQ of the current 7D was enough. Might get a FF for the ultimate IQ within the next... uhm 5 years  (looking forward to 5D IV rumors <-- just kidding)
Just my opinion here


----------



## Carny (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm sort of in the same position. I decided to wait a bit. Even if I don't get one of the new ones that come out, hopefully the existing ones will at least drop in price.

It sounds like there may not be a 7D replacement any time soon, if ever, but I'd rather wait a bit and see.


----------



## LuCoOc (Feb 28, 2012)

Carny said:


> I'm sort of in the same position. I decided to wait a bit. Even if I don't get one of the new ones that come out, hopefully the existing ones will at least drop in price.
> 
> It sounds like there may not be a 7D replacement any time soon, if ever, but I'd rather wait a bit and see.



Never base buying decisions on rumors, is the usual reply to this kind of post  I know it's difficult.


----------



## Del (Feb 28, 2012)

Last September I was in the same position, had a T2i/550D and upgraded to the 7D, largely because I found the Rebel too small plus in my country we get 182 days rain per year, so found the T2i limited without weather shielding. :-X

To be honest, apart from the better size & grip on the 7D, the quantum leap in AF points (as well as the ease of use of the buttons, especially the MFn one on top) as well as the vastly improved buttons, joystick and 2 x menu wheels, the 7D is so intuitive to use that one can (after a bit of practice) keep looking through the viewfinder whilst making changes to settings. To me this is what sets the 7D apart from the 550D, you spend more time framing your composition and learning to use manual mode, whereas on the Rebel series you tend to spend a whole lot more time using live view, particularly as you do not have 100% viewfinder + 100% magnification as you have on 7D. 

You're not going to see a 7D announcement before Photokina next September, so its going to be a year really before they're out in the stores at post-MSRP prices. The bottom line: you should buy that 7D today and the most that you'll lose between now and year-end is about 100-150 bucks cos' the 7D residual values are good.


----------



## Carny (Feb 28, 2012)

LuCoOc said:


> Carny said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sort of in the same position. I decided to wait a bit. Even if I don't get one of the new ones that come out, hopefully the existing ones will at least drop in price.
> ...



Yeah, I know...
But I'm figuring they WILL be releasing a new rebel soon, and it may be worth waiting for. I'm not in a position where I really NEED anything better, so waiting isn't a big deal (but please, Please, PLEASE never tell my wife that!)


----------



## BobSanderson (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm in a similar position but I feel I can wait. I keep the bodies for about 4 years and would like to upgrade if the changes will have a meaningful impact on my photography. The price of the 5D III will probably be too much for me so I think the 7D (or its replacement) will be as far as I can justify to myself.

When the new 7D replacement is announced (and available to be tested), the prices of the existing 7D should drop and I can make a proper assessment if the new features are worth the price differential.


----------



## acaurora (Feb 28, 2012)

Hmmm all right, well the general consensus seems that a replacement will not be in the near future (and even so they will be marginal). Trigger pulling shall commence


----------



## pj1974 (Feb 28, 2012)

2 years ago I was in a similar boat to you. I had purchased a Canon 350D (XT) in 2005. I take tens of thousands of photos a year, including different genres such as children camps (charity camps), landscape, macro, wildlife and the odd sports / portrait, etc. Particularly for the wildlife, camps and sports, I felt like a superior camera (with better AF, higher ISO) would be important, particularly as I am the official photographer for the camps, and occasionally am asked to do sports / impromptu family photography.

My Canon 350D / XT had over 70,000 shutter actuations - and was still producing quality images. however I was a bit worried it might 'die' at a critical event / moment. So at the end of 2009 - soon after the Canon 7D was announced, I felt 'this is the camera for me'. I had a number of good lenses already, some specifically suited to APS-C (1.6x crop) Canon camera bodies. I've not looked back. The images I capture with my 7D are superior to my Canon 350D (though admittedly, for landscapes there's not much difference, but the higher resolution: 18MP vs 8MP is helpful). Both have decent ISO handling, though I know FF cameras of course will be much better.

But the vastly improved AF (accuracy, flexibility, number of AF points, etc) and frame rate of the 7D for wildlife, moving children, sports is truly a huge benefit. The live view is very handy - especially for macros, and sometimes for landscapes. Generally the handling of the 7D camera is far superior to the Canon 'Rebel' series, such as your XSi - also metering, etc. So I would suggest that you get the 7D. No one yet knows for sure if there will be a 7DmkII (could be, but there appears to be more talk that a 5DmkIII might be released soon...) - there is at this stage no official indication. But you might want to wait till after 2 March 2012 to finalise your purchase, as it appears there might be a Canon announcement that date.

All the best. No matter the outcome, the 7D can be a great photographer's tool - capturing great images. It is listed at a good price now... and I think the 7D one of Canon's best bargains / value for money bodies at the moment. The weather sealing, durability, quality all come together well. Surely FF have lower noise and more powerful DOF control. But a new 7DmkII will not be available for maybe several weeks / some months, PLUS the price will be a lot higher. I hope my post is helpful. Best wishes. Do let us know your outcome.

Paul


----------



## acaurora (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks for the response Paul, it definitely was helpful. I am planning on the 7D as I shoot primarily bicycling races within the Northern California area, and with that the crop sensor body is what I plan on sticking to in order to get the maximum "zoom" for my shots


----------



## mjp (Mar 2, 2012)

You certainly won't be disappointed with the 7D! It is a fantastic camera. I do a lot of travelling, especially in Asia where temperature and conditions can vary greatly and the 7D performs marvelously. For the type of photography that you're interested in, you'll love the 8fps! Cheers.


----------



## nesarajah (Mar 2, 2012)

Buy ! Honestly i rate this camera better than the 5DmkII . No point having FF and high ISO when it can't even get proper autofocus in low light. Sometimes ( i did say sometimes) the 5D mk II even misses in bright lights . Never had a problem with the 7D.


----------



## MikeHunt (Mar 2, 2012)

BUY NOW! ;D The Canon 7D holds it value like no other. I got mine last September for 1100 euros and I still see them selling 'USED' for more than I paid for mine new 

Build quality is Pro. Have used in the pouring rain...no bother.

Recently started using it with wireless ETTL-II flash, and it works a treat, saves a couple of hundred bucks over 5D3 or 5D2 as you don't have to buy ST-E2 (or new ST-E3)

Customisable menu + configurations (modes C1, C2, C3), lens microadjustment, electronic axis (like new 5D3) etc. etc.

The 7D is the best Canon DSLR on a price/unit basis, without a shadow of a doubt. Even if I had the money for a FF camera body, I'd still keep the 7D for my 70-200 IS L lens. :


----------



## ejenner (Mar 3, 2012)

Yea. I bought a 5DII 4 months ago and don't regret it. If the last few releases are anything to go by the 7DII will retail at the $2500 mark and not even directly compete with the current 7D anyway.

In fact having seen the 5DIII specs I am also now seriously contemplating a 7D for action/wildlife/reach. need to do some more research though since I was hoping to get something like the 7D AF (or even a bit less) in the 5DIII for ~$2700.


----------

